# LBS that has Demo or Road Bikes for Rent



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey everyone...as I said in an earlier post, going down to Southern Cali and plan on riding the SART. But my wife had taken an sudden interest in cycling. She even suggested that I give her my bike (Trek 5200) and then I get a new one for me for Christmas!!  She even pointed out that it would be perfect for us to ride together next week while down in Southern Cal since we'll have some relatives who could watch our little ones. But I can't get another bike in time so I thought why not demo some bikes for me, or rent a bike for her while down there. We'll be staying at my brother's home in Chino so any recommendations you all have would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!

H

PS...My short list consists of Cervelo R3, but probably can't afford that, or LOOK 566.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You are in luck!! There is a bike shop in here in Chino called Incycle that rents road bikes. They are located right off the 60 Freeway at Central Avenue one block south of the 60 Freeway in the shopping center next to Carrows restaurant. They carry mainly Cannondale, Trek and Specialized. Their phone number is (909) 590-3515. I'm not sure how the rental thing works but I'm guessing that you might have to make a reservation. Also, it would be good to make sure they'll have your size as well. Good luck.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks very much for the info...I called them today and they have some Specialized road bikes that my wife could rent for $30 per day. That seems reasonable. Plus they have Cervelo's and Look bikes for me to look at and demo! :thumbsup: Thanks again!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You're welcome. Also, you'll love riding down the SART.


----------



## pastpob (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks again terbennett. We ended up renting a Specialized on Thursday, so we got to keep it until today. My wife had not been on a bike in over 20 years so we rode 13 miles yesterday (XMas) just around my brother's neighborhood so that she could get used to riding and shifting. We then went to Yorba Linda this morning to pick up the SART. We rode 22 miles, albeit a slow pace (avg. 13 mph), but it was fun. I'm hoping that my wife enjoys this sport! And no, not just because she asked me for my bike and is encouraging me to buy a new one!!  Next ride is Monday, which I may go try and cruise around Chino Hills. I assume their could be some climbing in that area? Any other tips would be appreciated!

H


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

There are a lot of good hills in Chino Hills. Going through the windy scenic Carbon Canyon is one option. Another option up Grand Ave. If you head west on that route, it will take you out to Diamond Bar- very hilly but worth it. If you want to do a loop, here's one for you:
Take Grand Avenue west up through Chino Hills to Chino Hills Parkway. Turn right and head north over the 60 freeway (Chino Hills Parkway turns to Phillips Ranch Road) and turn right at Rio Rancho Road. Head east on Rio Rancho Road (it will turn into Philadelphia Street) once you're pass the 71 Freeway. You should be on the home stretch after that. Also, if you feel like climbing the mountains, there's always heading north on Mountain Avenue. It will take you to Mount Baldy. In case you haven't noticed, if you head north from anywhere in Chino, you are going up hill.


----------

